# American Trip went well!!



## mrsshep77 (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi All,

I'm back from USA and had a great time! I saw the Golden Gate Bridge and went for a ride on a cable car... so much still I didn't get to see and do but there's always next time!
Well I went to the Academy of Sciences & Steinhart Aquarium.... which had snakes!!!
I also visited a pet shop and my god they are so cheap... they had an albino king snake for US$89....... :shock:
Anyway below are a couple of pics from the aquarium!
First one is these cute little Gunther's Whipsnake
Second is a Ball Snake
Third is a Garden Tree Boa
Fourth is an Emerald Tree Boa
Fifth is the golden gate bridge

Look forward to hearing from you all soon!!! 
Cheers,
Mell


----------



## Khagan (Jun 11, 2007)

I like the 3rd one even though i cant see it too well it looks like it has some amazing colours .


----------



## mines bigger (Jun 11, 2007)

sweet looking snakes anymore pics????


----------



## reece89 (Jun 11, 2007)

nice pics


----------



## mrsshep77 (Jun 11, 2007)

thats all the Snake photo's I got! Sorry!


----------



## JKretzs613 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Hello*

Hello,

Hope you liked the US! We have alot of different things over there that Australia doesn't have, & vice versa. I hope one day to be able to make a trip over to Australia as well!

Tracie


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jun 14, 2007)

ooh ooh ooh!!! your making me more and more excited about my US trip next year!!!!


----------



## eladidare (Jun 14, 2007)

that emerald is awesome... almost worth the trip on its own!


----------



## mrsshep77 (Jun 14, 2007)

JKretzs613 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Hope you liked the US! We have alot of different things over there that Australia doesn't have, & vice versa. I hope one day to be able to make a trip over to Australia as well!
> 
> Tracie


 
I absolutley fell in love with America! That trip was for work but at the end of august we are going to Hawaii for our family holiday so I'm really excited about returning! I can't wait to go back to the mainland though... San Fran was awesome!!!!
You'll definately have to make the journey one year!!! 



eladidare said:


> that emerald is awesome... almost worth the trip on its own!


 
I'm just sorry the quality is not any better but the glass was quite filthy! But it was a gorgeous snake!!!



MoreliaMatt said:


> ooh ooh ooh!!! your making me more and more excited about my US trip next year!!!!


 
Matt make sure you contact me when you're looking to book your US trip (pssst... I own a travel agency)!


----------



## mrsshep77 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm sorry I don't have any more pics of snakes but we had such a great time that here are some pics of the city etc!!!

1st pic - me (in the middle) at the north side viewing platform of the Golden Gate Bridge
2nd pic - Golden Gate Bridge
3rd pic - a pathetic attempt of producing a wax statue of Steve Irwin at the Wax Museum!!!
4th pic - the city from the bay
5th pic - Alcatraz

Cheers,
Mell


----------



## nickamon (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi Mell, welcome back! Thanks for sharing your pics!


----------



## Cristina (Jun 14, 2007)

nice pics..Glad u liked it here..I have never been to San Fran..I live on the other side of the country in PA..although I lived in Los Angles for a yr...

My first trip will be to Australia..You guys are sooo lucky to live there..its a Herpers DREAM!!!

P.S- That wax of Steve is creepy, it doesnt look like him a bit..lol


----------



## mrsshep77 (Jun 14, 2007)

Cristina, you will love Australia!!! Make the trip soon!!!
You'll have to come visit me here in Beerwah... it's where Australia Zoo is!!!
I agree about the Steve look-alike.... it's nothing like him!!! I just took that photo to show everyone here how terrible it is!!

Cheers,
Mell


----------



## swingonthespiral (Jun 14, 2007)

hehehe im glad ur back mell..... but i really think next time you should take me as well :lol:


----------



## Cristina (Jun 14, 2007)

mrsshep77 said:


> Cristina, you will love Australia!!! Make the trip soon!!!
> You'll have to come visit me here in Beerwah... it's where Australia Zoo is!!!
> I agree about the Steve look-alike.... it's nothing like him!!! I just took that photo to show everyone here how terrible it is!!
> 
> ...


 
U are so lucky to live there...My first place to go is the zoo I have been planning for yrs..My dream was to go and meet Steve and thank him for all the conservation work he has done as well as opening ppls eyes to Herpetology..it has been my life sine I was a little girl, we just needed someone to put herps on the map, and he did...He is VERY well respected in the Herp community here. 

also I lost my father at the age od 45..he taught me about snakes..Steve have a VERY place in my heart..its strange b/c they had the same mannerisms and walked alike..so when I watched Steve I always saw a little of my dad in him..so I was devastated when he passed..

Ok enough venting..sorry..I WILL make it there and we can have a party


----------



## firefly_ (Jun 14, 2007)

Cristina said:


> nice pics..Glad u liked it here..I have never been to San Fran..I live on the other side of the country in PA..although I lived in Los Angles for a yr...
> 
> My first trip will be to Australia..You guys are sooo lucky to live there..its a Herpers DREAM!!!



I would love to be able to go to Australia also! Like Cristina said, you're all soooo lucky to have been born there! I can only imagine what it would be like to go walking in the terrain and walk across a Woma Python, or something like that! Lucky lucky lucky!!!  

Its funny though, snakes that mean a lot to you guys like Royal Pythons, GTPs, and kingsnakes are just another cheap snake to us! Don't get me wrong, there are some wonderful breeds that I myself even over look because they're just so popular here. I love the Australian snakes!!


----------



## mrsshep77 (Jun 14, 2007)

swingonthespiral said:


> hehehe im glad ur back mell..... but i really think next time you should take me as well :lol:


 
Cass you know I would take you!!! But then who would look after all our snakies??? :lol:

Cristina I'm sorry about your dad and I understand how you felt about Steve. Our little community here was devastated! We are such a close knit rural community and it was like losing a brother, or a father!!! Very sad, but Terri, Bindi & Bob have the dream living on!
Let me know when you're coming and I'll roll out the red carpet for you! 

Cheers,
Mell


----------



## Cristina (Jun 14, 2007)

mrsshep77 said:


> Cass you know I would take you!!! But then who would look after all our snakies??? :lol:
> 
> Cristina I'm sorry about your dad and I understand how you felt about Steve. Our little community here was devastated! We are such a close knit rural community and it was like losing a brother, or a father!!! Very sad, but Terri, Bindi & Bob have the dream living on!
> Let me know when you're coming and I'll roll out the red carpet for you!
> ...


 

Thanx Mell that means alot...I cant imagine what it must of been like there..all I kept hearing here was" I can believe im crying for someone I never met" everyone said it....he touched so many. Lived the life of 1000 ppl. 


I cant wait to come.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jun 14, 2007)

mrsshep77 said:


> Matt make sure you contact me when you're looking to book your US trip (pssst... I own a travel agency)!



thanks mel!

we have a tentative booking made with flight centre, to be confirmed and paid for in October....

just us being down here and you being up there might make it a bit hard to organise wouldnt it? though i am wondering if you would be able to better their price? hmm...

let me know if you have time to spare and i can forward on our plan so far for a looksie??


Matt!


----------



## ALLANA (Jun 14, 2007)

Wow looks like you had a great time Mell. Would love to go see America one day (although I must admit I'd be terrified over there as brisbane city scares me lol). If I did ever get over there the snakes would be my first stop, although I'd proberbly never come back home lol. It's amazing how you always want what you can't have, here we all would roll over backwards to have some of the snakes the american's have and yet they think some of our common snakes are great (strange world lol). God your making me gelous about the trip to Hawaii, that's my dream place to go (one day lol).

Allana


----------



## m.punja (Jun 14, 2007)

the first snakes looked wicked! Great pics, thanks for sharing


----------

